# Any cat-safe body products you can recommend?



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I hadn't even thought of it until now, but I put lotion on my hands not even five minutes ago and my kitten started licking my hand. Sometimes she comes and licks my skin after I shower and I don't want to take any chances.
I have really dry skin so I apply lotion at night before bed and throughout the day as needed.
I have Aveeno lotion but also sometimes Bath & Body Works lotions and then I currently have Caress body wash but am switching to Dove unless there's a cat-safe alternative.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I put hand cream on all the time, too. I don't worry so much about Celia ingesting the lotion as I do getting her coat all lotion-y. I use Neutrogena hand cream, fragrance-free. I'm surprised your kitten was licking your hand - I guess your hand cream is inoffensive.  

Was it already dry on your hands? I'm guessing it's probably the same with lotions as it is for things like bug sprays: it's ok once it's dried. That said, I wouldn't want a kitten licking my hands every time I put lotion on. But I don't know if there are any lotions that are guaranteed to be pet-safe. 

If you're really concerned, you might try getting a lotion that's really stinky - heavily perfumed, or with some kind of scent that your kitten won't like, so that she won't be tempted to lick you.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I was sitting in bed and didn't pick up any cat hair or stuff on my hands so I guess it was dry. It gets a little confusing with all the stuff about natural body products and chemicals in stuff.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If you're really concerned you could use plain coconut oil.

TBH though, unless you're letting her lick globs of it out of your hand it's probably fine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Rub your body in tuna juice, the oils will soften your skin and kitty gets a nice treat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's the stuff I use! It works great and the cats follow me all over the house!


----------

